# Fish Report 12/15/02 E. Central FL.



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Indian, Banana rivers: Banana River grass flats are producing decent catches of redfish, especially after the sun warms the shallow water. Look for sheepshead, black drum, tarpon and mangrove snapper inside canal systems and around structures along both rivers. Tarpon are rolling in the Sebastian River, especially the north fork. Anglers are getting hook-ups with live and artificial baits. 

Surf: Look for bluefish along beaches where cut mullet or spoons are working best. Pompano are scattered, but best between Melbourne Beach and Fort Pierce. Rising and high tides are best for both species.


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Great report Kozlow, you're making me home-sick!

Soapfish


----------

